# MXR/Timmy Mini Pedal



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I know it may already be old news but I haven't seen a thread here on the MXR Paul C. Timmy collaboration. Kinda cool. Anyone get eyes on one of these yet? ETA to shelves? Price?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Is it because the little children assembling them in China have tiny hands?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hmm. News to me. Thanks for the heads-up. Interesting that Jeorge Tripps had pretty much discontinued the Way Huge line when he started working with Line 6. He ran into someone from Dunlop at NAMM, who made him an offer he couldn't refuse, and now he's one of the bigshots there, designing stuff for MXR, in addition to producing his Way Huge pedals again, through Dunlop, with their distribution and production capabilities. I wonder if Paul Cochrane encountered a similar thing. I don't recall hearing that the wait for his pedals was quite as long as for Klons, but I gather that, as a small producer he couldn't quite keep up with demand. I hope this arrangement with MXR brings him some added revenue, while lightening his load. I've never dealt with him myself, but hear only positive things from those who have.

I have a love-hate relationship with those little enclosures. They're convenient, but you have to use flimsier pots to fit everything in there. The blessing is they're smaller. The curse is they're smaller. And building a DIY into one of those things? Don't get me started.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

mhammer said:


> Hmm. News to me. Thanks for the heads-up. Interesting that Jeorge Tripps had pretty much discontinued the Way Huge line when he started working with Line 6. He ran into someone from Dunlop at NAMM, who made him an offer he couldn't refuse, and now he's one of the bigshots there, designing stuff for MXR, in addition to producing his Way Huge pedals again, through Dunlop, with their distribution and production capabilities. I wonder if Paul Cochrane encountered a similar thing. I don't recall hearing that the wait for his pedals was quite as long as for Klons, but I gather that, as a small producer he couldn't quite keep up with demand. I hope this arrangement with MXR brings him some added revenue, while lightening his load. I've never dealt with him myself, but hear only positive things from those who have.
> 
> I have a love-hate relationship with those little enclosures. They're convenient, but you have to use flimsier pots to fit everything in there. The blessing is they're smaller. The curse is they're smaller. And building a DIY into one of those things? Don't get me started.


The mini fuzz with 3 way switch you made me is very cool. Tiny little thing. But roars like a fuzz lord.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Hmm. News to me. Thanks for the heads-up. Interesting that Jeorge Tripps had pretty much discontinued the Way Huge line when he started working with Line 6. He ran into someone from Dunlop at NAMM, who made him an offer he couldn't refuse, and now he's one of the bigshots there, designing stuff for MXR, in addition to producing his Way Huge pedals again, through Dunlop, with their distribution and production capabilities. I wonder if Paul Cochrane encountered a similar thing. I don't recall hearing that the wait for his pedals was quite as long as for Klons, but I gather that, as a small producer he couldn't quite keep up with demand. I hope this arrangement with MXR brings him some added revenue, while lightening his load. I've never dealt with him myself, but hear only positive things from those who have.
> 
> I have a love-hate relationship with those little enclosures. They're convenient, but you have to use flimsier pots to fit everything in there. The blessing is they're smaller. The curse is they're smaller. And building a DIY into one of those things? Don't get me started.


They also produce the Horizon Devices preamp line in collaboration with Misha Mansoor of Periphery. They probably have a great deal to offer for those collaborations.

Horizon Devices


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

player99 said:


> The mini fuzz with 3 way switch you made me is very cool. Tiny little thing. But roars like a fuzz lord.


Almost forgot about that one. Yep, it's a clone of the Shin-Ei FY-2 Companion fuzz, with a couple of twists. One of my faves, too. Glad you like it.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If it works exactly like a Timmy, including the placement of the tone controls in the circuit, and their unusual 'cut instead of boost' config, I'd be interested in this. Quite a few so-called clones did not have the correct tone control setup, so they were a pass for me. 

I do like the small pedal format but they are less reliable (IME) and much harder to work on. The $30 Chinese clones are just disposable - they either work or they are landfill.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

MXR's mini pedals don't seem to come with mini prices.

I remember watching their Sugar Drive launch, hoping it would be a mass market, affordable Klone.

That was early 2018 and it's still a $183 pedal in the major Canadian stores.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Greg Ellis said:


> MXR's mini pedals don't seem to come with mini prices.
> 
> I remember watching their Sugar Drive launch, hoping it would be a mass market, affordable Klone.
> 
> That was early 2018 and it's still a $183 pedal in the major Canadian stores.


I bet this one will be even more. Paul and MXR gotta make a buck


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Greg Ellis said:


> MXR's mini pedals don't seem to come with mini prices.
> 
> I remember watching their Sugar Drive launch, hoping it would be a mass market, affordable Klone.
> 
> That was early 2018 and it's still a $183 pedal in the major Canadian stores.



Used is the only way to go with pedals. I picked up the Sugar Drive used out of south Edmonton for $75 and it effectively kicked all my other drive pedals (Tubescreamer Mini, GT-OD, Micro Amp, RAT) off the board. All knobs at noon as a hot boost into a 2204, Mini-Jube or Traynor YCV50B and it's like you effectively added another 180 degrees of sweep to your gain knob. No colouration - just a tight responsive gain increase. My fave overdrive without question, it just makes everything sound and more importantly feel better under the fingers. 

Yesterday I picked up an MXR Reverb ($295) from the South Edmonton L&M for $125 like new in box with all manuals and warranty card. 
Clearly buying used and a little luck go a long way in the pedal game.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

SG-Rocker said:


> Used is the only way to go with pedals. I picked up the Sugar Drive used out of south Edmonton for $75 and it effectively kicked all my other drive pedals (Tubescreamer Mini, GT-OD, Micro Amp, RAT) off the board. All knobs at noon as a hot boost into a 2204, Mini-Jube or Traynor YCV50B and it's like you effectively added another 180 degrees of sweep to your gain knob. No colouration - just a tight responsive gain increase. My fave overdrive without question, it just makes everything sound and more importantly feel better under the fingers.
> 
> Yesterday I picked up an MXR Reverb ($295) from the South Edmonton L&M for $125 like new in box with all manuals and warranty card.
> Clearly buying used and a little luck go a long way in the pedal game.


Shhhhh. If you keep telling everyone, there won't be anyone buying new pedals, and everyone will be snatching up the used ones. You will single handedly bring down the entire world wide pedal market.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

L&M South needs to clear out that used bin. It ain't moving, full and mostly boring at this point. I'm guessing they won't take trade-ins as often if they have a basket full. I'd like to see some new stuff...


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> L&M South needs to clear out that used bin. It ain't moving, full and mostly boring at this point. I'm guessing they won't take trade-ins as often if they have a basket full. I'd like to see some new stuff...


That's because 3/4 of the stuff in the bin is clearance items (way huge pedals) and one time rentals that are priced at 98% full retail. But there's some gold to be found in the remaining 1/4.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Kanata has nothing when I go in there.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> That's because 3/4 of the stuff in the bin is clearance items (way huge pedals) and one time rentals that are priced at 98% full retail. But there's some gold to be found in the remaining 1/4.


I'm sure you know this already but the further rack of the trade-ins is where the good stuff is,,. usually


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I'm sure you know this already but the further rack of the trade-ins is where the good stuff is,,. usually


Yeah, the 'good' spot is slowly stacking up with multi-effect pedals.
They have a really nice Marshall 6100 Anniversary head in the used pile. With something like 11 tubes, it can double as a space heater.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

the multi pedals are a drag. the couple of Helix units went quick but the rest are sitting and taking up valuable DS-1 space


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm noticing a lot of movement in the used modeler market in the Edmonton area... is the honeymoon over?

Someday people will realize the most overlooked part of a guitar tone is volume. You can please the ears and replicate a plexi tone at low volumes but it's the thump of a pushed 412 that stirs the soul and fuels your desire to play better.

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

SG-Rocker said:


> I'm noticing a lot of movement in the used modeler market in the Edmonton area... is the honeymoon over?
> 
> Someday people will realize the most overlooked part of a guitar tone is volume. You can please the ears and replicate a plexi tone at low volumes but it's the thump of a pushed 412 that stirs the soul and fuels your desire to play better.


It's funny you say that...lately I've been fiddling more with my amp and guitar knobs than I have with the few pedals I have and I'm liking what I'm hearing. That's not to say that I don't use my pedals but I've been finding the tones I'm getting from turning up my amp a bit more and dialing back my guitar volume have been very satisfying...and way cheaper than a new pedal or three!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> I'm noticing a lot of movement in the used modeler market in the Edmonton area... is the honeymoon over?
> 
> Someday people will realize the most overlooked part of a guitar tone is volume. You can please the ears and replicate a plexi tone at low volumes but it's the thump of a pushed 412 that stirs the soul and fuels your desire to play better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


I agree on the movement but I also believe that is happening because the numbers are up across the board, just more of them out there. Honeymoon or not, they aren't working for everyone. I've chatted with guys that wanted to give it a try and moved on, I've played with guys that have made the switch and I still see old Axe Ultras getting dragged around. As for the soul, yup.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> They have a really nice Marshall 6100 Anniversary head in the used pile. With something like 11 tubes, it can double as a space heater.


it's on the counter, are you taking it home? are you in the store right now?


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Nope, saw it Friday when I scooped up the MXR Reverb.

You work there?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

vadsy said:


> the multi pedals are a drag. the couple of Helix units went quick but the rest are sitting and taking up valuable DS-1 space


Now that I've returned to the old ways with that one, it's conveniently taking over the entire pedal board!  What a useful pedal.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SG-Rocker said:


> Nope, saw it Friday when I scooped up the MXR Reverb.
> 
> You work there?


no, just stopped in on my way home. I saw it on the counter and remembered your post. thought you may the guy in the rainbow Santa hat arguing with staff about Godin being just as good as CS Fender. wanted to say hi but you looked really immersed in the conversation, didn't want to throw you off your game


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> Now that I've returned to the old ways with that one, it's conveniently taking over the entire pedal board!  What a useful pedal.


I'm more of a OD-3 guy myself but I know what you mean


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

vadsy said:


> no, just stopped in on my way home. I saw it on the counter and remembered your post. thought you may the guy in the rainbow Santa hat arguing with staff about Godin being just as good as CS Fender. wanted to say hi but you looked really immersed in the conversation, didn't want to throw you off your game


I can actually picture that happening.


----------

